# Can't decide on sub, looking at SSA, IA, ID, etc.



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I've been doing a ton of reading lately on "SQL" subs, but without hearing any of them I'm having a hard time making a choice. I will be getting 8" SLS woofers for my doors, because I want some significant midbass in my install. Those should be powered with about 200w RMS per side. 

I will be probably be going for a single sub install to save space in 95 Camry's trunk. I have a cheap 300w Infiniti amp, but I'd like to sell that and buy something that does about 600w RMS or so. I know that's not a huge increase, but the amp I have is FUGLY. Sealed or ported is sub-dependent I suppose, but I want as much output as possible for those times when I want to crank the volume.

I'm not completely sure of what size cone I should aim for.

My budget is $200 and below for a single sub. Wouldn't mind buying used from a well-known forum member (here or CA), either. Any suggestions? =)


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

What size are you looking for? I currently have an AudioQue SDC2.5 15" dual 4 ohm that I may be interested in selling. It falls in the 600 watts rms and 1200 watts max power range.


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Not too picky, but 15" and under should probably be fine.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

If your interested in my AQ sub PM me and we can talk and I can get you pics.


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

With 400 w rms to your midbass, maybe you need a good substage, at least a 12 or a 15" sub
Take something that can play really low, and use a ported enclosure to have the powerful output you need.
I run a 15" SSA Icon, and I am very happy with it. But I've never listened to the others, so...can't tell you

They make great combos : sundown amp and SSA sub or other, for very good prices. Take a look before buying anything.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

cant go wrong with image dynamics


----------

